# Rabbits and slugs



## collie_crazy

:cry::cry::cry:

This might seem like such a stupid thing to get upset over but its really got to me today. Every time I take flowers to Emilys grave they are gone by the next day eaten by the rabbits and slugs :cry: I just want my girls resting place to look pretty but every time I go up their is just stems left with some half eaten flower heads lying near by :cry:

Sorry :nope:


----------



## SassyLou

I'm really sorry you lost your little girl, I lost our son Archie at 17 weeks too.

Firstly some practical advice. We have the same problem with rabbits eating Archies flowers, we've found they don't eat Sweet William, anything from a bulb so daffodils, tulips, crocus etc (although you can't get them now). They also don't eat any types of Lily, alstroemeria and a few other plants.

This site lists some 
https://www.lewisgardens.com/deer.htm

Some one also told me that if you spray the flowers with hairspray they don't eat them, but I've yet to do that as I usually buy ones they don't eat!

At first it upset me but now I try and think that Archie probably loves the rabbits visiting, DH was saying no to some flowers I wanted to buy the other week as he thought the rabbits would eat them, I told him Archie would be upset as we haven't fed the rabbits for a while, he must be missing them.

Big hugs, get in touch any time you want xxx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Awwww lovely advice you gave Sassylou.


----------



## collie_crazy

Thank you :hugs::hugs:

I guess your right about the rabbits and I did think like that at first - i.e it would probably be nice to think of the little bunnies coming but I was just upset the other day :cry: Will have to look at flowers the wabbits wont munch to leave as pretties and can leave the munchable ones for the rabbits! 

2 more babies have been buried beside Emily in the 2 short weeks she has been there :nope: The rabbits have eaten most of the little boys teddy flowers overnight!


----------



## SassyLou

They are naughty aren't they, someone had once of those really big arrangements that spelt Grandad (you pass the adult graves to go to the baby one in our cemetery) it must have cost a fortune, and they completely destroyed it. The particularly like carnations and roses!

I really have tried to see the funny side, I often post pictures on facebook of the damage they've caused with the slogan rabbits 1 Sarah 0! 

The other option is artificial. I didn't want to do that but Archie has a flower pot on his stone and one that goes into the ground, I just couldn't keep up with the rabbits and two lots of flowers so the one on his stone has artificial, I change them every few months.

These are his latest artificial ones.


He's got yellow lilies in his flower pot in the ground at the minute.

Sometimes my youngest son and myself go and visit Archie quite early when we've dropped my other son off for the school bus, you wouldn't believe how many rabbits there are if you go early morning or around dusk!


----------



## mhazzab

aww, I can see how that would be upsetting for you, although I do also like the idea of feeding the bunnies :)

Do you put the flowers in some kind of holder?  I think copper stops slugs as they won't cross it, I think you can get strips of it for this purpose, not sure if this will be any use to you


xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Yes the flowers are in one of those grave vases. My partner came to visit her with me for the first time today - he picked sunflowers for her - I'm sure the rabbits will love those :haha: We've found they particularly like daisies, carnations and gerberas!

I thought about arificial flowers - but all the ones I have seen look quite tacky :( Yours look really nice though Sassy, I like them!!

We were trying to decide today whether we would eventually put down kerbing and chips or just leave it as grass. I dont know what to do!


----------



## Andypanda6570

We don't have bunnies but I never put real flowers cause they die so fast and are so expensive, so I decorated Ava's area with fake ones and they are so nice. Maybe you can look into getting fake ones so this wont happen? I know a lot of people like real flowers but for me they die so fast and cost so much.
Hope you solve this problem.
XOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

After looking on eBay at artificial flower arrangements (I couldnt think where else to get them!) I visited the local hobbycraft store and bought some of my own and 'arranged' them myself. I think I need a few more in it to fill it up but it doesnt look that bad I dont think :) Although I will never make a florist! LOL



I just hope the wabbits dont eat the fake ones now! I'm worried about hurting them!


----------



## mhazzab

they look beautiful x


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I love the arrangement


----------



## Andypanda6570

They really look beautiful...XOXOOXO How pretty :cloud9: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

